# BudgetGeek mutiply annoucements.



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

1.

the $1 per year vps service is still in planning.

2.

NoCostVPS is getting new specs:

128MB RAM

2 CPU Cores @ at full speed not 207MHZ

10GB HDD

1TB monthly bandwidth

Feathur CP (no longer hypervm)

improved disk io

and maybe move of location.

but it will become 1 post per month to prove your active

3.

Free home WIFI for deprived areas:

Early progress

city 1: Vary early talks

city 2: Advance talks with planning and funding (Partnership project with another compney)

Goal: To reduce crime with people less board and people can find good deals and jobs more easy.

other comments:

I just relised NoCostVPS is now near 6 months old time does fly.

The WIFI project was started in 2011 and has just recently come on big progress.

I hope you like the progress and 2014 will be my biggest year


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

any real comments?


----------



## MartinD (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes. Find a spell check and use it. Your posts are consistently terrible.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Yes. Find a spell check and use it. Your posts are consistently terrible.


Most of my posts are currently spelled

and i do use Firefox built in spell checker.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 4, 2014)

> Goal: To reduce crime with people less board and people can find good deals and jobs more easy.



The counter argument to your belief that giving people a free wifi Internet connection would reduce crime is the looting that occured during the 2011 "Blackberry riots", much of which was coordinated by people using the Internet (many of them via Blackberry mobiles).


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Feb 4, 2014)

I never understand your posts here.  Did anyone ever teach you to write, you know, include a thesis statement in your first paragraph explaining what you are expecting to come from the article the person is reading?  It's like you get bored and type a bunch of random stuff and expect it to make sense to people. 

I advise you take more time when considering to make a post and correct your grammar, spelling and make sure your point is actually made in a format we can understand.  I would never do business with you and overall ignore your posts because they rarely make sense (logical or otherwise) because you fail to take any time to format or explain your ideas in a way that is understandable.

Is this some type of laundry list you are using to remind you of things you need to do?

Is this an update to something you have been working on previously?

Does anyone else even have a clue what the topic of this thread is?

Why is any of the information you provided above even important to me?

Is there something I should have an opinion on, because at this point it just looks like a list of stuff?

All of the above should be addressed in your post if you expect people to actually take the time to read and respond.

P.S. The topic of the thread makes no sense at all either. What is

"BudgetGeek mutiply annoucements"??  

What is a multiply announcement? 

mul·ti·ply 1  (mŭl′tə-plī′)

_v._ *mul·ti·plied*, *mul·ti·ply·ing*, *mul·ti·plies*

_v.__tr._
*1. *To increase the amount, number, or degree of.

*2. *_Mathematics_ To perform multiplication on.


_v.__intr._
*1. *To grow in amount, number, or degree. See Synonyms at increase.

*2. *To breed or propagate.



Cheers!


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

TheLinuxBug said:


> I never understand your posts here.  Did anyone ever teach you to write, you know, include a thesis statement in your first paragraph explaining what you are expecting to come from the article the person is reading?  It's like you get bored and type a bunch of random stuff and expect it to make sense to people.
> 
> I advise you take more time when considering to make a post and correct your grammar, spelling and make sure your point is actually made in a format we can understand.  I would never do business with you and overall ignore your posts because they rarely make sense (logical or otherwise) because you fail to take any time to format or explain your ideas in a way that is understandable.
> 
> ...


Is this some type of laundry list you are using to remind you of things you need to do? nope

Is this an update to something you have been working on previously?  yes

Does anyone else even have a clue what the topic of this thread is? yes

Why is any of the information you provided above even important to me? it depends who you are.

Is there something I should have an opinion on, because at this point it just looks like a list of stuff? some of the stuff i wrote can have comments put on it.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Feb 4, 2014)

FYI, the questions where rhetorical, if I even have to ask them there is an overall issue with the post to begin with.  These are things (thoughts) that should be on your mind when making a post.  Adding these thoughts and explanations to your posts would do a lot to help us understand what you are actually trying to communicate here.

Cheers!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 4, 2014)

OP, you do know that this is a forum, and not Twitter, aye?  Most of your posts, all I can think when I read them is _"Does he have some mobile app that's uploading on the wrong social plugin?"_


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> OP, you do know that this is a forum, and not Twitter, aye?  Most of your posts, all I can think when I read them is _"Does he have some mobile app that's uploading on the wrong social plugin?"_


And theys a reason i do not host websites with you.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 4, 2014)

We don't do charity, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't lose any sleep over that one.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 4, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> We don't do charity, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't lose any sleep over that one.


I pay for my hosting.

my vps collection:

2 vps 192mb 123systems #NOPONY

1x 256MB vps vpscheap with unlimited 10Mbps

1x Offshore vps with jdrhost with unlimited 100Mbps

1x dedicated server readymakers unlimited 100Mbps


----------



## MartinD (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't even.. locked.


Matthew, please think before you post and when you do post, make it at least make a bit of sense.


----------

